# First time Pigeon Owner: Will this cage be good for an inside pet homer pigeon?



## HannahJET (Mar 18, 2013)

So Im getting a new pet, and there are some pretty cheap pigeons im looking at, and i want one, so im going to be getting a homer peigeon or a fantail, and i need help picking a cage. would this one be good for one pigeon? It is 24X24X16 please help me!

Cage:


----------



## HannahJET (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry, the link is:

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Giant2...8&qid=1363620874&sr=1-29&keywords=rabbit+cage


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is what I use...

http://www.petco.com/product/114152...5&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=51515418115

Keep in mind that the pigeons don't like round perches. It works well to put a 12" shelf across one end and underneath the shelf you can put the food and water to keep it from getting easily soiled. I also put paper on the floor of the cage to make it easier on the feet.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*rabbit Hutch*

I used this for a medical unit and for pet pigeons in the past. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...752&lmdn=Product+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

The reason is it has a place down where you can clean easier. it depends though on where you put him/her.


----------



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

HannahJET said:


> So Im getting a new pet, and there are some pretty cheap pigeons im looking at, and i want one, so im going to be getting a homer peigeon or a fantail, and i need help picking a cage. would this one be good for one pigeon? It is 24X24X16 please help me!
> 
> Cage:


I had this same cage but eventually made a bigger one myself, I just didn't think it was big enough for my birds. But technically you could fit a pair in there, just let them free roam when you're around.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I bought a "large" size dog kennel for Maggie and got her the fattest perch I could find, suitable for something like a macaw, and a couple of budgie toys (that's the kind she likes) and I tried giving her a shelf and she ignored it in favor of the perch for sleeping. So when my budgie hurt his foot and had trouble perching, I gave him the shelf and he sleeps on it. Maggie doesn't miss it in the least. She never used it. Pigeons are individuals and yours may like a shelf and may prefer a perch like she does. You could offer both and let the bird decide. A large dog kennel only costs about $50 at a place like Farm and Fleet (where I got hers) and seems to suit her just fine. I didn't give her as many perches and toys as the parrots have because she's just as happy walking around on the floor of her cage (on those rare occasions when she has to stay in it) and only uses the perch to sleep. Pigeons are really pretty easy to please.


----------

